# Social Anxiety Research Paper.



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys I need some help I have a paper due today and but I'm really struggling coming up with the introductory paragraph. Maybe it's because I'm actually writing about something that I have suffered from (SA). I need your opinions ! I was thinking about describing social anxiety to a person who doesn't know anything about it in my first sentence aka attention getter. So far I've come up with something like this, Imagine your some of your anxious moments you have normally whether it be talking to the opposite sex giving an unprepared speech or being in a car accident now Imagine living this anxiously every day of your life this is what people who suffer from Social Anxiety feel like day in and day out. Constructive criticism is welcomed and any tips are welcomed as well the professor basically wants a brief explanation of what social anxiety is current treatments why am interested in the topic theories etc. Thanks excuse my punctuation


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That sounds good. I don't know about your English teacher but the way mine wants us to to do our introductory paragraph is to lead into the topic you're going to write about, which your topic would be SA. In the last sentence of the introductory paragraph, we write a thesis. In the thesis statement, we have to give three main points for the topic, which your topic would be SA. So, you could use those three examples you gave about talking to the opposite sex and those other ones in your thesis statement, which would be in the last sentence in the intro instead of using it at the beginning. And when you write the body paragraphs, your first sentence for each body paragraph should be about the three main points you listed. Hope that made sense to you. :stu I know all English teachers are different, though. So, I don't know if my advice was helpful enough.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That sounds good. I don't know about your English teacher but the way mine wants us to to do our introductory paragraph is to lead into the topic you're going to write about, which your topic would be SA. In the last sentence of the introductory paragraph, we write a thesis. In the thesis statement, we have to give three main points for the topic, which your topic would be SA. So, you could use those three examples you gave about talking to the opposite sex and those other ones in your thesis statement, which would be in the last sentence in the intro instead of using it at the beginning. And when you write the body paragraphs, your first sentence for each body paragraph should be about the three main points you listed. Hope that made sense to you. :stu I know all English teachers are different, though. So, I don't know if my advice was helpful enough.


Our format is a little different, but thanks for the help, I appreciate it !


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It's due today? Damn, you procrastinate more hardcore than I do. :lol My teachers/professors have always discouraged me from addressing the audience. But if he's asking you to write why you're interested in the chosen topic, I suppose the paper isn't all that formal anyway. I mean, it's not like it's getting published in a psychology journal or anything. You shouldn't be judged too harshly on your introductory paragraph if your body paragraphs have a lot of good content.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> It's due today? Damn, you procrastinate more hardcore than I do. :lol My teachers/professors have always discouraged me from addressing the audience. But if he's asking you to write why you're interested in the chosen topic, I suppose the paper isn't all that formal anyway. I mean, it's not like it's getting published in a psychology journal or anything. You shouldn't be judged too harshly on your introductory paragraph if your body paragraphs have a lot of good content.
> 
> I would have something along the lines of this:
> 
> You can use it if you're really desperate. But you might want to tell me if you are so I can delete it quickly. I don't want you to get busted for plagiarism if your professor uses some sort of program like turnitin.com.


Thanks ! I might use some of that ! Were on different levels when It comes to writing so I won't use much of it. I'm pretty desperate I'm done with the paper I just need to type it, can you delete your post so I won't get busted for plagiarism thanks !


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> It's due today? Damn, you procrastinate more hardcore than I do. :lol My teachers/professors have always discouraged me from addressing the audience. But if he's asking you to write why you're interested in the chosen topic, I suppose the paper isn't all that formal anyway. I mean, it's not like it's getting published in a psychology journal or anything. You shouldn't be judged too harshly on your introductory paragraph if your body paragraphs have a lot of good content.
> 
> I would have something along the lines of this:
> 
> You can use it if you're really desperate. But you might want to tell me if you are so I can delete it quickly. I don't want you to get busted for plagiarism if your professor uses some sort of program like turnitin.com.


Haha, we use turnitin for our English papers. My instructor has it on this Angel learning website that we use in her class every day. Having a web enhanced English class is so much better than a full lecture like I had first semester. That's probably why I failed English first semester along with procrastinating and going on that chat. lol I still have to do a research paper and three other essays for a portfolio this semester. I can't wait to finish English and get the hell out of that class.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> Our format is a little different, but thanks for the help, I appreciate it !


Ah, okay. I thought so. lol Well, you're welcome for the advice anyways.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, we use turnitin for our English papers. My instructor has it on this Angel learning website that we use in her class every day. Having a web enhanced English class is so much better than a full lecture like I had first semester. That's probably why I failed English first semester along with procrastinating and going on that chat. lol I still have to do a research paper and three other essays for a portfolio this semester. I can't wait to finish English and get the hell out of that class.


lol I might not even use her previous post you guys are scaring me with all this plagiarism talk. I might get dropped from my class if I get busted.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> lol I might not even use her previous post you guys are scaring me with all this plagiarism talk. I might get dropped from my class if I get busted.


Don't say that!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was going to hope that you proofread your paper because of that horrid punctuation, but then I saw that you mentioned it already. Secrectly has a good post that you could use in your description of SAD, but I wouldn't use it as an attention getter. You should probably start with something way out there that involves anxiety, but it will also be something that your teacher can imagine and relate to while getting him/her interested. So something like, "Imagine walking around in public naked." Then you can add whatever fears you can associate with that like people laughing or the self-consciousness you feel. Other than that, it will most likely come to you when you start writing.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> I was going to hope that you proofread your paper because of that horrid punctuation, but then I saw that you mentioned it already. Secrectly has a good post that you could use in your description of SAD, but I wouldn't use it as an attention getter. You should probably start with something way out there that involves anxiety, but it will also be something that your teacher can imagine and relate to while getting him/her interested. So something like, "Imagine walking around in public naked." Then you can add whatever fears you can associate with that like people laughing or the self-consciousness you feel. Other than that, it will most likely come to you when you start writing.


Yea thanks ! I'm actually done with the paper just finishing up the intro and closing paragraphs. I guess I was a little unsure of actually wanting to turn a paper in that actually pertains to my personal life. But as I started writing and made my mind up that I was going to turn in the paper the writing became easy.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> Thanks ! I might use some of that ! Were on different levels when It comes to writing so I won't use much of it. I'm pretty desperate I'm done with the paper I just need to type it, can you delete your post so I won't get busted for plagiarism thanks !


Deleted. 



SocialAnxietyMC said:


> lol I might not even use her previous post you guys are scaring me with all this plagiarism talk. I might get dropped from my class if I get busted.


Ha :lol I've always been paranoid about being accused of plagiarism too. Sometimes I have trouble rewording a concept and I'm afraid that it's too close to the original. I also psyche myself out thinking there's still a possibility that somebody wrote a paragraph really similar to mine without either of us knowing and both of us are going to be accused of plagiarism. In text citations make me really nervous too. Do I have too little and don't give proper credit where due? Do I have too many where it looks like none of the paper is really mine? Does it look like I used all my sources evenly?


----------

